

Ask HN: why do you want access to my contact list? - objcguy

I tried to log in with my google account, but HN asks permission to access my contact list. Why?
======
yurisagalov
I suspect this is a question more appropriate for Clickpass
(<http://www.clickpass.com/>) than anything else

